# How old is Legolas?



## Niniel (May 6, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone knew how old Legolas is. It is not mentioned in the Appendices, I believe, and I couldn't find it anywhere else.


----------



## shadowfax_g (May 6, 2002)

Actually, I threw the same question in "Movie Questions" thread in the FotR movie forum (see "Forum Jump" below), but haven't got any answers yet. 

The Official Movie Guide by Brian Sibley says that Legolas is 2,931 years old, but I am not sure if it is mentioned in the book.


----------



## Niniel (May 6, 2002)

I saw that you asked it too, but I believe it's not in the book, so were did they get that from?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 6, 2002)

**psssssh**

I think the question we should be asking here is not how OLD Legolas is, but instead how sexy he is.

The answer to the latter question is "A WHOLE HELLUVA LOT!!!"


----------



## Talimon (May 6, 2002)

Removed by Beorn


----------



## Niniel (May 7, 2002)

Why does it always have to be about sex???? But I still hope someone can give me a clue on his age.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 7, 2002)

It doesn't ALWAYS have to be about sex.

In fact my post had nothing to do with sex per se, merely that Legolas is excessivley attractive.

A demon of male prettiness as I like to call him.

As to the original post this question was answered, somewhat inconclusively in another post somehwere. I'll try to find it for you. But I believe they said Legolas numbered somewhere around 2000 years of age.


----------



## Lantarion (May 7, 2002)

I'd say he was born in the beginning of the Third Age, since Thranduin established his realm in Greenwood at around 1000 SA.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 7, 2002)

So how old does that make him?


----------



## Ståle (May 8, 2002)

If he was born within the first century of the Third Age, about 3000 years. Sounds pretty probably, give or take 500 years.

As he, Gimli and Aragorn enters Fangorn, he says something along the lines of "I feel young again, young as I have not felt since I began to journey with you children."

As Gimli was around 150 at the time, and Aragorn half that, it's probably safe to say that he was at least a few thousand years old.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 8, 2002)

Ok. I'll buy that.


----------



## Goldberry344 (May 8, 2002)

http://legolasgreenleaf.cjb.net/





> Clues to his age
> 
> Tolkien never specified it, but there are clues. Legolas' father was one of the Sindarin Elves who returned the scattered Elves to wisdom. This occured in the beginning of the First Age. Thranduil became a king of the Woodland Elves before Sauron finished building Barad-Dûr, c. 1600 years into the first age. Elrond was also one of these Elves, Noldor through his father and Sindar through his mother. 4860 years have passed since the construction of the Barad-dûr. So Thranduil is at least that old. But I think he goes back further, that he is at least 6000 years old during the War of the Ring. Now Arwen was born in the year 241 of the Third Age, when Elrond was 3740 years old. So if Thranduil has been around roughly 6000 years, it is possible to date Legolas' birth around the same time as Arwens. That would make him 2778 years old, like Arwen.
> 
> ...



hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Turin (Dec 27, 2002)

*How old was legolas?*

I was just wondering if anyone knew how old legolas is?Thanks


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 27, 2002)

I think he's about 2,931 or something around there did that help?


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 27, 2002)

Legolas is about 2,931 or around there, I agree with Wonko he's HOT *sizzle*!


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 27, 2002)

oh pleassse..... ENOUGH ABOUT HIS HOTNESS! this is not a thread about if you think he's hot or not, honestly why do women think he's so hot, every girl I have asked says he is soooo hot! It drives me insane!


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 27, 2002)

I really do not see how people are taking the leap that he is about 3,000 years old. For all we know (someone prove me wrong, if I am missing something) he could be 400 - 700... and still think Gimli is young.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *I really do not see how people are taking the leap that he is about 3,000 years old. For all we know (someone prove me wrong, if I am missing something) he could be 400 - 700... and still think Gimli is young. *


I agree with you,but he cannot be 3,000 years old,he is younger than Arwen.The interval 400-700 seems to be right.

And Glorfindel1187 I do agreee ...:PLEAAAAAASSSSSSSSSEEE ENOUGHHHHHHHHH ABOUTTT LEGOLASSSSSS' HOTNESSSSSSSSS!!!!! 
I CAN"T ANYMORE!


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 27, 2002)

Where does it say that he is younger than Arwen?
Are you this isn't some nonsense you heard from some random person.


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 27, 2002)

Even if a random person told him, I'd say its true, because Elrond has been around since the first age, she could have been born any-time in the second or third age, and we know Legolas wasn't born until the third age sometime, so the odds are she's older.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Even if a random person told him, I'd say its true, because Elrond has been around since the first age, she could have been born any-time in the second or third age, and we know Legolas wasn't born until the third age sometime, so the odds are she's older. *


We know that Arwen was born in the third age, year 241. Says so in the appendix.

I just don't see proof that Legolas was born after Arwen.


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 30, 2002)

well I read somewhere that he's about 2,931 so if you can find an attatchment that proves it then I'll belive you in the meantime I'll look for one as well.


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 30, 2002)

I found a site, mostly read the second line:

http://www.geocities.com/lotr202/legolas.html

there it says there


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 30, 2002)

ok appearently that site is down sometimes so here's another one:

http://www.dreamwater.net/boromir/Legolas.html

that one should work.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 31, 2002)

But who is Clara? 
I constantly see people giving the age of Legolas but no one ever tells me where this number comes from? Some might be good estimates but this number close to 3000 pops up constantly, can someone tell me what I am missing when I say that he may be much younger?.... Or even older.


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm not sure but these people have there sources I bet, I will read the books though and see if it says so.


----------



## Envinyatare (Feb 14, 2003)

The "sources" these people have is more than likely the Official Movie Guide. If you look at the 2nd link (http://www.dreamwater.net/boromir/Legolas.html), you scroll partway down and you can even SEE that the date of birth is unknown!! So how in the world can they say he's more than 2,931 when they don't even know his birth year?? Another sentence taken directly from that same page:

_- No one knows for sure how old Legolas is_ 

Uh-huh. So how do they know he's not younger than that? Someone said that his father founded a kingdom in a certain year- who's to say he was not born before that, or after that, or whatever??

I'll bet the producers just made up a number so they wouldn't have to say that they don't know his age.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 14, 2003)

I think Legolas is about 24 or 5.


----------

